# Anorexic mouse



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, I just got back from 2 weeks on holidays and the guy who was looking after my pets is getting a bit old and we had another lady help in the first week but I got back to find that he had missed a cage with 5 females in it who I was going to breed when I get back, now that can't happen grr!! But one in particular looks really bad she's so skinny and sunken in what is the fastest way to get weight back on her, should I just give her a handful of sunflower seeds a day? And when I get their weights back to normal can I still breed from them? One is under weight she was originally a fat brindle  so she had heaps of fat stored up, one is badly under weight and then 2 are anorexic then the last one looks like she's going to die  I have been feeding her sunflower seeds she runs up to my hand takes the seed then hides so no one can steal it from her. She's eager to eat which I take as a good sign. Her hips have sunken in and her face is all bony and has a hunch back  poor girl I feel so bad. We even found bread in our bunny cage. None of our animals even eat bread. Is there a food that's particularly high in fat that I could give them? Or how should I go about getting them back to normal weight? Thanks!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

try baby food and scrambled egg ... things with high protein


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok thanks, I wouldn't know which baby food to buy but I'll try some scrambled eggs!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My mice never liked baby food. Good luck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Feeding only the yolk scrambled would be the best way. the yolk is where most of the good stuff comes from, and it's very easily assimilated and used by the body. Egg yolk scrambled in butter would be good. However, it sounds like some of your mousies are a little past the point of no return; I hope you can reverse their condition. It sounds like they got fed pretty random things, which is a real shame.


----------

